# Delta 50-850



## Spence

I have 2 questions about this collector. First is $175 for a used unit a good deal? Appearance is pretty spotless, and it runs well the man says. Second the guy lists it as 2hp, but all the evidence I find suggests 1.5hp, is it 2hp? Any advice would be very helpful to me, and thank you.


----------



## Marv

The 50-850 sells for around $500.00 online and there were several for sale in my area for $225.00-$250.00 when I was looking so I'd say that was a pretty good deal. Also, here's a link (it's a pdf file) to some testing on this as well as other units and it shows 1.5hp for the 50-850.

http://www.portercable.com/uploads/PCD/Documents/News/182DustCollectors.pdf


----------



## Spence

Thank you Marv. I have a 20 amp dedicated circuit, that should be plenty for the 1.5hp right?


----------



## Marv

Spence said:


> Thank you Marv. I have a 20 amp dedicated circuit, that should be plenty for the 1.5hp right?


You're welcome Spence. My Cincinnati Fan dust collector that draws about the same amperage as the 50-850 is on the same 20 amp circuit as the lights and although they dim a bit on start up I have not tripped it so I think you will be fine. :smile:


----------



## Spence

I have a couple more questions for those that know the history, or own one of these units. I bought it from the fella last night for $175, he threw in a chip seperator, 15 ft of hose, ?an extra bag?, and a blast gate. All the info I find leans towards there being 3 releases of this model. It seems the original release may have come with two 30 micron bags. Is that correct? Can anyone tell me from the pics if these are the 30 or 5 micron bags? How can I tell which bags I have, I see no tag? He did have 2 units with clear bags on the bottom of each; he just gave me the extra bag off the second unit. In the end I'm hoping $175 was a fair deal for both of us since I'm still very green.


----------



## Marv

That appears to be an early release like my old one (based on the color) and from the pics it looks like you have the original 30 micron bags which feel like a thick cotton bag (the lower micron bags have a "felt" like construction). I still think you got a good deal especially with the extras included however I would recommend upgrading the bags or adding a canister filter as those things will spew fine dust everywhere (if you can show a picture of the inside of the bags I can say for sure if they are the 30 micron). Almost forgot, those separator lids work "OK" for chips IMO however they pass finer dust right through still causing the filter to clog quickly. If you would like to keep your filter bags cleaner longer you may consider adding a Cyclone or building a Thien separator shown below as I/several others here have.

http://www.cgallery.com/smf/index.php?PHPSESSID=9090917d2fab9dd4e75ea5fbcf364b6e&board=1.0


----------



## Spence

Excellent, thank you again! I think they are the 30 micron. I should be able to use a 6mil clear plastic bag on the bottom, and upgrade to the 5 micron bag without issues right? That combination won't deny the airflow needed on this older unit will it?


----------



## Marv

Airflow would be the same as the new version with a 5 micron filter bag along with the plastic bag however I found that the additional filter area of the canister improved my airflow quite a bit. BTW, I actually bought the canister from a surplus store on eBay for less than the cost of a 5 micron bag and although they may not be a direct fit like the factory one at over 4 times the cost it would not be hard to adapt it to your dust collector. :smile:


----------

